# Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirrorle



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 22, 2018)

```
<em>Featuring a 113° Angle of View, Ultra-fast f/2.8 aperture, close-to-zero distortion, 49mm filter thread & less than 0.5 pounds in weight, this is a perfect ultra-wide option for still & videographers.</em></p>
<p class="p1"><strong>Anhui China, Mar 21, 2018</strong><b> – </b>Venus Optics, the camera lenses manufacturer who had previously launched a number of unique Laowa camera lenses, is proud to announce the world’s widest rectilinear f/2.8 lens for mirrorless APS-C cameras, Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero- D.</p>
<p class="p1">Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D is the third member of the Laowa ‘Zero-D’ line-up and they all feature an excellent control of the optical distortion which is commonly appeared in ultra- wide angle lenses. This new lens is an ultra-wide & ultra-fast prime lens with a 35mm equivalent focal length of around 13mm. Despite the extreme specifications, Venus Optics has successfully minimized the weight of the lens to less than 0.5 pounds (215g) and 2-inch (53mm) long. This compact and light lens comprises of 15 elements in 10 groups with 2 pcs of aspherical elements and 3 pcs of Extra-low dispersion elements. This optical design successfully minimizes the distortion and chromatic aberrations to its lowest but at the same time, delivers a superb optical performance from corners to corners.</p>
<p class="p1">The extreme 113<span class="s1">° </span>angle of view and ultra-fast f/2.8 aperture allows photographers to create impressive astro-photography shots with ease. It also gives photographers a fast and wide-angle option for landscape photography and low-light shooting. For videographers, the compact size of this lens is friendly to the use of gimbals or even handheld shooting without much of shaking. The lens is designed with a 49mm filter thread which gives additional portability for screw-in filters. It comes with both Sony E, Fuji X & EOS-M mounts.</p>
<p class="p4"><strong>Availability</strong>

The Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D is currently available to pre-order in the official website of Venus Optics (<a href="http://www.venuslens.net/)"><span class="s2">http://www.venuslens.net/)</span> </a>and their authorized resellers. Recommended Retail Price in US (without tax) is USD 499/pc. Pricing may vary in different countries.</p>
<p class="p1">The first 100 orders will get a set of Laowa 49mm filters for FREE (CPL + UV + ND1000). Shipping is expected to start from early April.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*

There is a review:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8gb7A1T0yU


----------



## crashpc (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*

Chris did nice job again here. But I still cannot unnotice that this negative marks are on the harsh side from time to time, when we compare the qualities with big manufacturer lenses. Yes, he has to point it out, but in many aspects it is lightyears better than what competition has, but the lens still gets relatively punishing review. I guess it is due to the absolute standards, not the "class standards". Anyway, good to have him around.

I wonder how the Samyang 8mm would compare after defishing.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> There is a review:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8gb7A1T0yU



Thanks for providing the link!

This is a very promising lens - maybe too for those like me: If I use an ultra wide like the 10-22 I mostly stick
around with the 10mm setting. I thought about 16-35 options for FF but these are very large, expensive and heavy (with the camera included).
My old EOS M and this lens might be a replacement of an ultra wide _zoom_ (lens alone) in terms of space consumption and weight without the need to change the lens.

And for all of you who want EF mount in a FF mirrorless: Please think about the freedom of choice for lens placement in a EF-X or whatever mount with lower flange distance. Ok, you can also use EF mount with some lens elements sticking inside the omitted mirrobox but what about the compatibility with the older EF mount DSLRs?


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*



mb66energy said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > There is a review:
> ...


Opticallimits has also done their review of this lens. It certainly is a good wide option for EF-M shooters.


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*

cool lens. been waiting for an announcement and price...500$ is a bit too much though....
the samyang 12mm f2 is around 330-350 and sometimes 250...


----------



## Woody (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*

Trying to decide between this and the Samyang 12mm f/2 lens for astrophography. Both seem equally awesome!


----------



## crashpc (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*

Woody: 12 is better with the aperture (speed), wider can be better for the scene, but also wider always causes more trouble with composition. Sooo. You need both. :-D


----------



## bholliman (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Zero-D, the World’s Widest f/2.8 Lens for APS-C Mirr*



Woody said:


> Trying to decide between this and the Samyang 12mm f/2 lens for astrophography. Both seem equally awesome!



The Rokinon 12mm f/2 is terrific for astro on my M5! I can't comment on the Laowa.


----------

